# Fashion Modeling Camera



## fashionmodeling (Sep 8, 2010)

hi
i need help
what is the best camera for fashion/modeling
nikon d3x
nikon d90
nikon d59
and...........


----------



## ghache (Sep 8, 2010)

The best camera on the market right now for fashion is the KODAK C143

it just came out! 
its 12 mpixels 
zoom is 3 X! WOW! 

and to top it off, you can have it blue, green, red and silver. you can match it with the models clothes.


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 8, 2010)

fashionmodeling said:


> hi
> i need help
> what is the best camera for fashion/modeling
> nikon d3x
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol, modeling photography is pretty difficult if you have no experience. I would suggest you buy like a d90 or something and learn the basics of photography. Then you can upgrade from there.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 8, 2010)

Photographers create images, any camera will do. H


----------



## gsgary (Sep 8, 2010)

An idiot would know which to choose out of those


----------

